# what could fit in a 40 gallon



## Jer723 (Apr 10, 2009)

which kind of reptiles could live in a 40 gallon tank, i just got it, its like 35"x12"x18". i just want some ideas since im going to the white plains rep. show. thanks for your responses guys.


----------



## artist (Apr 10, 2009)

what about a bearded dragon? they are very entertaining to watch!!
or do you like snakes, a ball python?
just make sure you thoroughly research whatever you decide to purchase.


----------



## Tux (Apr 10, 2009)

Too small for a bearded dragon. Most snakes would do fine in that though as would any gecko or smaller lizard.


----------



## artist (Apr 11, 2009)

a pair of leopard geckos?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 11, 2009)

A full grown water monitor? lol uh but really... thats like 36x 16x w/e? One of the smaller uromastyxs might work.. not sure though.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 11, 2009)

Uros and beardies really need a 4x2x2, but what about a blue tongue skink, small snake (corn, ball python, hog nose). Maybe something at the show will sneak up on you and catch your fancy.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 11, 2009)

laurarfl said:


> Uros and beardies really need a 4x2x2, but what about a blue tongue skink, small snake (corn, ball python, hog nose). Maybe something at the show will sneak up on you and catch your fancy.


Oh okay, thanks for correcting me . Never owned a uro it was just a guess


----------

